# Question about diving the Pass's



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering if you can dive Destin or Pickens at a time other than, what I was told was best, 1 hour prior to high tide? Keep in mind our group is made up of divers with less than 30 dives each. If this can be done, when would be the best time to get in the water? Your expertise is appreciated.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can dive the little finger point in Destin pass other than said time but if you get around the corner in high outgoing tide you will be swept out to sea, and that is crazy with all the boat traffic.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You can do it at low tide as well and not be swept out. But the visibility will be next to nothing. The biggest thing about diving near the pass is the current durring the rise and fall of the tide. If you can catch a slack tide where the water does not rise or fall much at all, it may be doable. But not advised any other than the times you mentioned. 1 hr before high tide.


----------

